# What a surprise...



## Kingcheetah (Oct 7, 2005)

After weeks of promises that all our old data was saved, I signed into the Beta site to find... everything missing. How completely and utterly not surprising. Just heep it onto the mound of broken promises that is Fur Affinity.


----------



## Darnon (Oct 7, 2005)

They never said that the database was going to be ported over to the beta, and the old data should still be ported over when it is officially up.


----------



## Myr (Oct 7, 2005)

Kingcheetah said:
			
		

> After weeks of promises that all our old data was saved, I signed into the Beta site to find... everything missing. How completely and utterly not surprising. Just heep it onto the mound of broken promises that is Fur Affinity.


Do you really want to have the full real FA database running off some connection not designed to handle it while also being for beta testing? I think not.

When the real site comes back the old user accounts will be active again.


----------



## Darnon (Oct 7, 2005)

Actually currently the beta is supposedly running on what the release should be running on, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## Kingcheetah (Oct 7, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Kingcheetah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So then... we are presented with a site which contains NONE of our old data, posts, art or messages. And the value of this is WHAT exactly? I can't get in touch with friends, would need to laboriously rebuild watch lists and basically waste vast amounts of time reduplicating effort which goes where when this mythical "real site" gets going. 

I'm sorry, but I'm only being such a hard case because I'm a participant in SEVERAL other such groups, NONE of which have these sorts of troubles. Given everything we now know about exactly WHY it is that FA went down in the first place (thankyou Live Journal), I have even less inclination towards being charitable about this. Over 10,000 people registered and trusted the mods, who were in short order screwed by the mods over some ridiculous drama-queenery over trivial minutia. How many of that legion will even bother to return? Right now, BOTH of the competing fur sites need to be on their best behavior in order to entice them back, and niether can seem to get their act together. It doesn't have to be this way, and playing "Let's Pretend That No One's To Blame" serves no purpose and certainly gives no incentive to work harder to improve.


----------



## Darnon (Oct 7, 2005)

You don't know what a Beta is for, do you? It's for finding and fixing bugs, not 'official release lite'


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 7, 2005)

Kingcheetah said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good lord, just have some patience!
This is BETA. That means they are testing the new code to make sure everything is going to work smoothly when the REAL site gets back online. Beta is also a very good sign, it shows that all the code is written, it just needs revision. Then we will have all our old FA accounts and data back.
So just chill. I've been really impressed with the speed FA's been going at, especially when you compare it to other art sites that went down (Yerf has been down over a year, I hear).
Let's put blame aside- stupid ass furry drama won't get anyone ANYWHERE and will just make hard feelings. I think everyone working on the beta is doing a fantastic job and had kept a really positive attitude through this ordeal.
Please take your whining elsewhere.


----------



## Kingcheetah (Oct 7, 2005)

DarkVixen said:
			
		

> Let's put blame aside- stupid ass furry drama won't get anyone ANYWHERE and will just make hard feelings.



Stupid ass furry drama got us to where we are right now, or had this fact slipped by you? And what assurances do we have that this won't happen again? The mods have given me NO reason to trust them, nor to stick up for them, but show me that they're sincere and I'll be this site's greatest promoter, as I was at this sites start (I was registered as no.51, so I was an EARLY booster of FA).


----------



## furry (Oct 7, 2005)

Lol.


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 7, 2005)

Kingcheetah said:
			
		

> DarkVixen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't claim to know what happened, all I know is that there was a big fight and the guy who owned the origianl server took it with him.

But I DO know that if we linger and point fingers, nothing is going to get done. Everybody's put it behind them, from what I have seen, and are working towards positive changes. I trust them to do what's right for FA.


----------



## eorpheus (Oct 7, 2005)

Kingcheetah said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are whining over something extremely stupid.  Stop it.


----------



## Suule (Oct 7, 2005)

Kingcheetah said:
			
		

> So then... we are presented with a site which contains NONE of our old data, posts, art or messages. And the value of this is WHAT exactly? I can't get in touch with friends, would need to laboriously rebuild watch lists and basically waste vast amounts of time reduplicating effort which goes where when this mythical "real site" gets going.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I'm only being such a hard case because I'm a participant in SEVERAL other such groups, NONE of which have these sorts of troubles. Given everything we now know about exactly WHY it is that FA went down in the first place (thankyou Live Journal), I have even less inclination towards being charitable about this. Over 10,000 people registered and trusted the mods, who were in short order screwed by the mods over some ridiculous drama-queenery over trivial minutia. How many of that legion will even bother to return? Right now, BOTH of the competing fur sites need to be on their best behavior in order to entice them back, and niether can seem to get their act together. It doesn't have to be this way, and playing "Let's Pretend That No One's To Blame" serves no purpose and certainly gives no incentive to work harder to improve.



Wowwowwow... hold there tiger. The purpose of this beta is to get all the bugs fixed for smooth operation of the real site, to assure that the site will be error-free in the future. It's been said many times on many occasions that.

Beta is a definite sign of progress. And 24/7 beta is a very good sign! We have a steady connetion that's being used. The prototype code is ready all all we need to do now is to find the bugs and repair them. And then we're off! 

The more people that will participate in the bug hunting, the better!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Here we go kiddies, from a game designer herself...

In all things digital, there are four processes...

The Idea: Creating the idea in the staff (No physical Release yet)
The Alpha: Testing within the staff (Sometimes skipped)
The Beta: Testing within the users (Generally for bugs and stuff, some people get paid to be beta testers for large organizations)
Going Gold: Final release (Generally for money) and bugs will be reported from then on in messages instead of public (Usually) and generally having the least amount of problems.
Full Issue(?): I've only heard this term used in Gamer forums... But it apparently means that there are no more 'bugs' (to the programmer's view) and no more updates will be issued, including fixing bugs (unless major) 

There you go... SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LIVE WITH IT! Until the site goes gold, things are expendable and erasable. Your data will be restored to its state when it goes gold and you will, yes, WILL have to upload the pictures you put on the beta AGAIN!

Now don't complain and live with life or go kill yourself, whatever you furries do when you can't get what you want from angst 

*done ranting* X3 have fun kiddies!


----------



## Suule (Oct 7, 2005)

> Full Issue(?): I've only heard this term used in Gamer forums... But it apparently means that there are no more 'bugs' (to the programmer's view) and no more updates will be issued, including fixing bugs (unless major)



Despite all the positive waves I haven't seen a 'FINAL' release yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> > Full Issue(?): I've only heard this term used in Gamer forums... But it apparently means that there are no more 'bugs' (to the programmer's view) and no more updates will be issued, including fixing bugs (unless major)
> 
> 
> 
> Despite all the positive waves I haven't seen a 'FINAL' release yet.



Pht, most (95%) of online stuff doesn't go final  especially galleries and websites and MMO games


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 7, 2005)

Darnon said:
			
		

> Actually currently the beta is supposedly running on what the release should be running on, but I might be mistaken.


Negative.

Nobody has ever once even said that (at least, not those who are associated with FA). Where did you hear that?

The current FA is running on a speedy lil' rig set up by Gushi for testing purposes only. It's running on a recent version of the build, but it is by no means final. We want to hack out all the usability bugs before we go into account importing. That will probably cause a hole OTHER problem with testing in and of itself.

Here's the phases as I see it:
#1 Programming Test (Current)
#2 Account Transfer/Update Testing
#3 Hardware Config and Tweaking
#4 Live and Online

#2 and #3 should *knock on wood* be relatively painless. The server is going to be tweaked and looked at by a professional linus sys admin before it goes live. When I say professional, by the by, I mean somebody who does it for a living and has done so for a while.

The current build is by no means what we're going to use to launch with.


----------



## Darnon (Oct 7, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Negative.
> 
> Nobody has ever once even said that (at least, not those who are associated with FA). Where did you hear that?



Oops. My mistake, then.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 7, 2005)

Kingcheetah said:
			
		

> After weeks of promises that all our old data was saved, I signed into the Beta site to find... everything missing. How completely and utterly not surprising. Just heep it onto the mound of broken promises that is Fur Affinity.


I'm afraid you don't know what you're talking about.

The beta is tabula rasa, clean slate... for testing purposes. It's prone to being wiped and cleaned out for testing so people can go in there and use the site to find bugs, not show off galleries or art, not yet.

Account importing testing isn't far off now, but it's not live yet. Nobody ever said it was.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 7, 2005)

Kingcheetah said:
			
		

> Stupid ass furry drama got us to where we are right now, or had this fact slipped by you? And what assurances do we have that this won't happen again? The mods have given me NO reason to trust them, nor to stick up for them, but show me that they're sincere and I'll be this site's greatest promoter, as I was at this sites start (I was registered as no.51, so I was an EARLY booster of FA).


What sort of assurance do you want? To be honest, I could spout off a thousand and one pre-generated assurances that will make you feel better, but I'd rather FA get back up and kick ass and let the system speak for itself.

We've got some good hands hands on board, and FA is trying to expand and unite the community together.

I can type anything you'd want me to type, but I'd rather show you something awesome. Words mean nothing if you have nothing to show for it. The beta in good shape, and once testing gets its kinks out, we'll have somethin' truly nifty to give back to the community.

That's about as honest an answer I can give you. Give us a month.  We'll treat you right.


----------



## Pico (Oct 7, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> Lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Removed -Preyfar's Idea- @..@


----------



## Xax (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh god, if only netspeak were a reason for an IP ban.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 7, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> and I guess that's why you were banned pico...
> 
> Anyways... Preyfar, that's a neat step process, but you should make 4 including (Still fixing what needs to be fixed) ^^;


Well, the idea is once you fix what needs to be fixed, then you move onto the next step.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

sorta like building a rollercoaster!

You fix it if it breaks down  but people still ride on it!


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 7, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> sorta like building a rollercoaster!
> 
> You fix it if it breaks down  but people still ride on it!


Nothing is without its faults.


----------



## Pico (Oct 8, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> and I guess that's why you were banned pico...



Yes, because quoting someone else is surely a logical reason for banning someone :*)


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

Removed -Preyfar's Idea- @..@

Preyfar: If you could, post us on what step you're on when you reach a new step


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 8, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Preyfar: If you could, post us on what step you're on when you reach a new step


I plan on keeping the community up to date.


----------



## Pico (Oct 8, 2005)

*hypocrites lolz*



			
				Latex said:
			
		

> Pico: You're just an idiotic troll



Oh shit you caught me!  That's right bro, I exist solely on the internet to make everyone else's internet lives as full of annoyance as possible :*)


----------



## furry (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: hypocrites lolz*



			
				Pico said:
			
		

> Latex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U failed 

I don't find you annoying at all =/


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

Removed -Preyfar's Idea- @..@


----------



## furry (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi there !
I am "pm", a button you can find under people's post.

Push me instead of crapping on a thread.

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

Removed -Preyfar's Idea- @..@


----------



## Pico (Oct 9, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Dumbasses of a feather stick together, why are you two still here? Go to artplz and don't come back -.- sheesh, go make their lives a living Hell...



Furry is right, if you have problems with us you should PM us rather than pointlessly accusing us of being evil, stupid trolls in a thread that has nothing to do with trolls :*)

We are free to post here, as are you; just because we post on AP doesn't mean we only love AP and hate FA.  Hell, if I hated FA I wouldn't bother posting here, much less make an effort to help out.  I don't understand how I'm making anyone's lives here "a living hell," but if I bother you so much then take advantage of that scroll wheel and zip past my (and Furry's) posts ;o)  You're only making yourself look foolish, and besides, weren't you the one who trolled AP?  Pot, kettle, hmm...


----------

